# Crop Circles?



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I have several almost perfectly round dead (bare) spots in my yard that I'm concerned about. If it was just slow greenup I wouldn't think twice but the Bermuda around them are green and growing and making a circle around these spots. I don't have dogs but my 7 year old may occasionally drain one in the front yard. Pictures below (of the spots, not my 7 year old). There are about 4 more other than these two. Ideas?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would say it's either urine or SDS(Spring Dead Spot). Either way it should fix itself here in the next month. Or if you have a ProPlugger, you could transplant a plug in the middle to help speed up the process.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Dog pee


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

@SCGrassMan @Mightyquinn thanks for the help. It would have to be my neighbors lab. I have no dogs. Two of the circles are right at the property line between our houses. Should I rake out the dead stuff?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

You can, it won't hurt anything and may help speed up the healing process!!!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> You can, it won't hurt anything and may help speed up the healing process!!!


Thank you sir.


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

Hmmm, I just repaired 5 similar spots in my front yard. Before I start watching for neighbors walking their dogs, question....does the urine theory apply to all mammals (deer, coyotes)?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

datcope said:


> Hmmm, I just repaired 5 similar spots in my front yard. Before I start watching for neighbors walking their dogs, question....does the urine theory apply to all mammals (deer, coyotes)?


That's a good point. We do have deer in our neighborhood. Haven't seen any coyotes or dolphins though.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

It's female dogs I promise. This is the battle I fight constantly - the battle between not wanting to be "that guy" and wanting my very expensive lawn to look nice.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> I don't have dogs but my 7 year old may occasionally drain one in the front yard.


Water conservation at its finest! :lol:


----------



## manthatsnice (Mar 30, 2019)

I have some of the same and it is 100% not dogs. Google images of Spring Dead Spot Bermuda and it will give you thousands of pics that look identical to yours. That's what mine is and I mitigate with plugs.


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

manthatsnice said:


> I have some of the same and it is 100% not dogs. Google images of Spring Dead Spot Bermuda and it will give you thousands of pics that look identical to yours. That's what mine is and I mitigate with plugs.


I think so too. Plugs and topdress with 80% sand/20% OM and it'll be filled in by June.

Check out this article. SDS management starts in the fall. Just FYI for next year.

http://extension.uga.edu/publications/detail.html?number=C1012&title=Identification%20and%20Control%20of%20Spring%20Dead%20Spot%20in%20Georgia


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

manthatsnice said:


> I have some of the same and it is 100% not dogs. Google images of Spring Dead Spot Bermuda and it will give you thousands of pics that look identical to yours. That's what mine is and I mitigate with plugs.


Will do. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I had one of these show up in my back yard. I can't tell if its from dog pee or spring dead spot . . .


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> I had one of these show up in my back yard. I can't tell if its from dog pee or spring dead spot . . .


I think that is the sign of the Bermumanate. They are an secret society devoted to improving Bermuda grass through high priced easy to mix low nitrogen sprays.


----------



## Cheesetoast (May 1, 2018)

I've got a few of these in my yard, too. Last year, I plugged them, but this year they reappeared in the same area. I think it's spring dead spot. I "painted them black" a few weeks ago, and they are both recovering quickly.

In another article I found on here, this was suggested to treat SDS:
"apply first of 2 preventative apps of Myclobutanil for spring dead spot in fall"


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Cheesetoast said:


> I've got a few of these in my yard, too. Last year, I plugged them, but this year they reappeared in the same area. I think it's spring dead spot. I "painted them black" a few weeks ago, and they are both recovering quickly.
> 
> In another article I found on here, this was suggested to treat SDS:
> "apply first of 2 preventative apps of Myclobutanil for spring dead spot in fall"


What I read was along the same lines. You have to prevent it in the fall. I'll have to do some more research into it.


----------



## FoldsPocketAces (Mar 16, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> dfw_pilot said:
> 
> 
> > I had one of these show up in my back yard. I can't tell if its from dog pee or spring dead spot . . .
> ...


 :lol:


----------

